# Norco Range 2012 Spacer Innenlager



## Wepeling (24. Februar 2015)

Hallo Forum
brauche Eure Hilfe. Ich habe einen NORCO Range Rahmen 2012 im Bikemarkt gekauft und will den jetzt mit XT 2fach aufbauen. Die Innenlagerbreite ist 68mm / Innenlager wird Shimano BB70
Frage: Welche Spacer und wieviel kommen auf die Antriebsseite, welche auf die linke Seite.
Danke im Voraus für die Hilfe.
Klaus


----------

